# USFW Bird Flu Information



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*This is valuable Information from the United states Fish and Wildlife service. Please read and keep youself up to date.

Bob *

Avian influenza (AI)-the bird flu-is a disease caused by a virus that 
infects domestic poultry, wild birds (geese and ducks and shorebirds). Each 
year, there is a bird flu season just as there is for humans and, as with 
people, some forms of the flu are worse than others.

The highly pathogenic H5N1 strain of bird flu has been found in an 
increasing number of countries in Europe, Asia and Africa. Currently, 
H5N1 avian influenza is not present in the United States. It is likely the 
highly pathogenic H5N1 strain will spread to this country, and the U.S. 
Government is taking steps to prepare for and minimize the potential impact 
of bird flu.

There are a number of ways that highly pathogenic H5N1 could potentially 
reach the United States-wild bird migration, illegal smuggling of birds or 
poultry products, travel by infected people or people traveling with 
virus-contaminated articles from regions where H5N1 already exists.

Historically, highly pathogenic strains of avian influenza have been 
detected in domestic poultry populations three times in the United States: 
in 1924, 1983 and 2004. There have been no occurrences of highly 
pathogenic avian influenza in wild birds in the United States and no 
significant human illness resulted from any of these outbreaks.

· The 1924 H7 outbreak was contained and eradicated in East Coast live 
bird markets.

· The 1983-84 H5N2 outbreak resulted in the destruction of 
approximately 17 million chickens, turkeys and guinea fowl in the 
northeastern U.S. to contain and eradicate the disease.

· In 2004, USDA confirmed an H5N2 outbreak in chickens in the southern 
United States. The disease was quickly eradicated thanks to close 
coordination and cooperation between USDA, state, local and industry 
leaders. Because of the quick response, which included quarantine and 
culling of birds, the disease was limited to one flock.

Monitoring Bird Health in the U.S.

The U.S. Department of the Interior and U.S. Department of Agriculture have 
proactive interagency efforts underway to monitor wild migratory birds in 
the United States and to test statistically significant samples of 
populations of various migratory bird species for avian influenza.

USDA and Interior's agencies, including the U.S. Geological Survey and the 
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, have been working for the past several 
months with State of Alaska biologists to strategically sample live birds, 
hunter taken birds, sentinel flocks, and the environment used by these 
targeted populations for highly pathogenic H5N1 bird flu in the Pacific 
Flyway. The Interagency Strategic Plan for monitoring of wild birds, which 
expands and intensifies their program in 2006, focuses on this Alaska area 
because it is a flyway crossroads for migratory birds that annually return 
from their winter migration in Asia, and come in contact with other North 
American migratory birds that return to Alaska in the spring from wintering 
areas in the southern United States and Central America.

Testing also is being carried out in other migratory bird flyways in 
cooperation with state and local agencies. This enhanced monitoring program 
will provide an early warning to the agriculture, public health and 
wildlife communities should migratory birds be found to carry the highly 
pathogenic H5N1 virus.

Since 1998, USDA and the University of Alaska have tested more than 12,000 
wild migratory birds in AK and since 2000 USDA and the University of 
Georgia have tested more than 4,000 wild birds in the Atlantic flyway. All 
birds tested negative for highly pathogenic H5N1. As part of this enhanced 
monitoring, in 2006 USDA, DOI and its cooperators plan to test between 
75,000 to 100,000 samples from live and dead birds. Eleven thousand of the 
live bird samples will be initially screened by USGS at its Nat'l Wildlife 
Health Center in Madison, WI. The remaining samples will be initially 
tested at labs certified by USDA in the National Animal Health Laboratory 
Network. Suspected findings of highly pathogenic avian influenza will be 
further tested and diagnosed by the USDA National Veterinary Services 
Laboratory lab in Ames, Iowa.

USDA's Animal Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) and Interior's Fish 
and Wildlife Service also works with the U.S. Department of Homeland 
Security's U.S. Customs and Border Protection at major U.S. air and 
seaports to inspect, examine and regulate the importation of live poultry, 
commercial birds, pet birds and/or "hatching eggs." Interior land 
management agencies, including the National Park Service, FWS, Bureau of 
Land Management, Bureau of Indian Affairs and Bureau of Reclamation, are 
educating their employees and working with stakeholder and support groups, 
and preparing protocols to protect visitors and employees on public lands. 
(Many of these lands provide nesting, migration and wintering habitat for 
waterfowl and other migratory birds. More than 450 million people visit 
Interior lands annually.) Interior also has developed a departmental 
pandemic influenza plan to assure continuity of operations.

In addition, USDA monitors U.S. domestic and wild bird populations. 
Monitoring is conducted in four key areas: live bird markets, commercial 
flocks, backyard flocks and migratory bird populations. Frequent testing 
occurs in live bird markets and commercial flocks. Additionally, birds are 
tested that show signs of illness. To help backyard and smaller poultry 
producers, the USDA "Biosecurity for the Birds" program provides important 
information about reducing the chances of birds becoming infected with AI. 
Biosecurity refers to the application of practical, common sense management 
practices to keep AI and other poultry diseases out of our commercial and 
backyard flocks.

In the event of a highly pathogenic avian flu outbreak in the United 
States, USDA maintains a bank of bird vaccines to protect healthy birds 
outside a quarantine area, if necessary. The vaccine would be used to 
create a firewall around a quarantine to prevent spread. Currently, USDA 
has 40 million available bird vaccine doses, which have been proven 
effective against the highly pathogenic H5N1 virus. Another 70 million 
doses are in development. USDA works closely with its federal, state and 
tribal partners, as well as industry stakeholders to ensure that effective 
and coordinated emergency response plans are ready should an outbreak HPAI 
occur. In addition, USDA researchers are developing faster diagnostic 
tests, enhanced vaccines for birds and new information about how avian 
influenza spreads so that the United States is better prepared for avian 
influenza outbreaks.

Bird Import Restrictions

As a primary safeguard, USDA maintains trade restrictions on the 
importation of poultry and poultry products from countries where the H5N1 
HPAI strain has been detected in commercial or traditionally raised 
poultry, not in wild or migratory birds. Additionally, USDA has increased 
its monitoring of domestic commercial markets for illegally smuggled 
poultry and poultry products. 
All imported live birds must be quarantined for 30 days at a USDA 
quarantine facility and tested for the avian influenza virus before 
entering the country. Home quarantine and testing for AI also is required 
for returning U.S.-origin pet birds. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service 
works with USDA to communicate these trade restrictions to the pet bird 
trade community and incorporates them into decisions on permits it issues 
for wild bird trade.

Guidance for handling wildlife

The Department of Interior's National Wildlife Health Center has issued 
guidance to follow routine precautions when handling wild birds. The 
Center recommends that people handling wild birds:

· Do not handle birds that are obviously sick or birds found dead. 
· Wear rubber or disposable latex gloves while handling and cleaning 
game, wash hands with soap and water (or with alcohol-based hand products 
if the hands are not visibly soiled), and thoroughly clean knives, 
equipment and surfaces that come in contact with game. 
· Do not eat, drink, or smoke while handling or cleaning birds. 
· Cook all game meat thoroughly (at least to 165? F) to kill disease 
organisms and parasites.

Monitoring Human Health

At present, highly pathogenic avian influenza, such as the highly 
pathogenic H5N1 strain, is a disease of birds and is not readily 
transmitted to humans. In rare cases, it can be spread from birds to people 
primarily as a result of extensive direct contact with raw infected poultry 
or poultry droppings. There have been no documented cases of human highly 
pathogenic H5N1 disease resulting from contact with wild birds.

Broad concerns about public health relate to the potential for the virus to 
mutate, or change into a form that could spread from person to person. The 
U.S. Department of Health and Human Services is aggressively working with a 
team of federal, state and industry partners to ensure public health is 
protected.

Since February 2004, HHS' Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) 
has provided U.S. public health departments with a series of alerts 
providing recommendations for enhanced monitoring for highly pathogenic 
H5N1 influenza in the U.S. Distributed through CDC's Health Alert Network, 
these alerts reminded public health departments about recommendations for 
detecting, diagnosing, and preventing the spread of highly pathogenic H5N1 
virus. The alerts also recommended measures for laboratory testing for 
suspected highly pathogenic H5N1 virus.

Food Safety

Eating properly handled and cooked poultry is safe. If highly pathogenic 
H5N1 were detected in the U.S., the chance of infected poultry entering the 
human food chain would be extremely low. Even if it did, proper cooking 
kills this virus just as it does many other disease organisms and 
parasites. Poultry products imported to the U.S. must meet all safety 
standards applied to foods produced in the U.S. 
· Wash hands with warm water and soap for at least 20 seconds before 
and after handling food; 
· Prevent cross-contamination by keeping raw meat, poultry, fish, and 
their juices away from other foods; 
· After cutting raw meats, wash cutting board, knife, and counter tops 
with hot, soapy water; 
· Sanitize cutting boards by using a solution of 1 teaspoon chlorine 
bleach in 1 quart of water; and 
· Use a food thermometer to ensure food has reached the safe internal 
temperature--in all parts of the bird. Cook poultry to at least 165? F to 
kill foodborne germs that might be present, including the avian influenza 
virus. 
Planning for Pandemic Influenza

Should highly pathogenic H5N1 arrive in the U.S., it does not signal an 
influenza pandemic. Nonetheless, the HHS has been preparing for pandemic 
influenza for several years. Ongoing preparations include the following:

· Working with the World Health Organization (WHO) and with other 
nations to help detect human cases of bird flu and contain a flu pandemic, 
if one begins 
· Supporting the manufacturing and testing of influenza vaccines, 
including finding more reliable and quicker ways to make large quantities 
of vaccines 
· Developing a national stockpile of antiviral drugs to help treat and 
control the spread of disease 
· Supporting the efforts of federal, state, tribal, and local health 
agencies to prepare for and respond to pandemic influenza 
· Working with federal agencies to prepare and to encourage 
communities, businesses, and organizations to plan for pandemic influenza

Each individual and family should know both the magnitude of what can 
happen during a pandemic outbreak and what actions can be taken to help 
lessen the impact of an influenza pandemic on themselves and their 
community.

To plan for a pandemic:

· Store a supply of water and food. During a pandemic, if you cannot 
get to a store, or if stores are out of supplies, it will be important for 
you to have extra supplies on hand. This can be useful in other types of 
emergencies, such as power outages and disasters. 
· Have any nonprescription drugs and other health supplies on hand, 
including pain relievers, stomach remedies, cough and cold medicines, 
fluids with electrolytes, and vitamins. 
· Talk with family members and loved ones about how they would be cared 
for if they got sick, or what will be needed to care for them in your home. 
· Volunteer with local groups to prepare and assist with emergency 
response. 
· Get involved in your community as it works to prepare for an 
influenza pandemic.

To limit the spread of germs and prevent infection:

· Teach your children to wash hands frequently with soap and water, and 
model the correct behavior. 
· Teach your children to cover coughs and sneezes with tissues, and be 
sure to model that behavior. 
· Teach your children to stay away from others as much as possible if 
they are sick. Stay home from work and school if sick.

Knowing the facts is the best preparation. Identify sources you can count 
on for reliable information. If a pandemic occurs, having accurate and 
reliable information will be critical.

· Reliable, accurate, and timely information is available at 
www.pandemicflu.gov. 
· Another source for information on pandemic influenza is the Centers 
for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Hotline at: 1--800-CDC-INFO 
(1-800-232-4636). This line is available in English and Spanish, 24 hours a 
day, 7 days a week. TTY: 1-888-232-6348. Questions can be e-mailed to 
[email protected]. 
· Look for information on your local and state government Web sites. 
Links are available to each state department of public health at 
www.pandemicflu.gov/plan/tab2.html. 
· Listen to local and national radio, watch news reports on television, 
and read your newspaper and other sources of printed and Web-based 
information. 
· Talk to your local health care providers and public health officials.

Additional Information

For more information about avian influenza: 
· www.usda.gov/birdflu 
· www.nwhc.usgs.gov/research/avian_influe ... uenza.html 
· www.pandemicflu.gov


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

USF&W have a big job ahead of them.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

Good info, no need to panic yet.


----------



## evanthehunter (Jul 18, 2006)

I was reading this and was thinking about that story when the world was being infected by a virus and a little boy gave all the blood he had for a cure. Then after that no one cared. :******:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bob, i think in a few months ill stock up on duck :lol:

But this is pretty serious stuff, and hopefully noone gets it.


----------



## extremehunter (Dec 13, 2004)

are you in danger just if you come in contact with muscle or tissue, or does blood carry it as well? you are infected only if you touch meat with or without gloves and the hands or gloves that came in contact with it enter your mouth, correct? what about dogs handling birds that have been shot?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

WASHINGTON, August, 14, 2006-The U.S. Departments of Agriculture and
Interior today announced that routine surveillance has indicated the
presence of H5 and N1 avian influenza subtypes in samples from two wild
mute swans in Michigan, but testing has ruled out the possibility of this
being the highly pathogenic H5N1 strain that has spread through birds in
Asia, Europe and Africa. Test results thus far indicate this is low
pathogenicity avian influenza, which poses no threat to human health.

The swans were sampled as part of the expanded avian influenza surveillance
program. They were showing no signs of sickness, which suggests that this
is low pathogenicity avian influenza. Additionally, genetic analysis of the
virus conducted at USDA's National Veterinary Services laboratories (NVSL)
in Ames, Iowa, suggests that it is similar to a low pathogenicity strain
that has been found in North America.

It is possible that these birds were not infected with an H5N1 strain, but
instead with two separate avian influenza viruses, one containing H5 and
the other containing N1. The confirmatory testing underway at NVSL will
clarify whether one or more strains of the virus are present, the specific
subtype, as well as pathogenicity. These results are expected within two
weeks and will be made public when completed. It should be noted that wild
birds are known to harbor many influenza viruses, and the finding of one or
more of these viruses during routine testing is not unusual.

The swans were sampled August 8 at the Mouillee state game area located on
the coast of Lake Erie in Monroe County, Michigan. The samples were taken
by USDA Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service personnel as part of an
expanded wild bird monitoring program. The Departments of Agriculture and
Interior are working collaboratively with States to sample wild birds
throughout the United States for the presence of highly pathogenic avian
influenza.

Initial screening tests on the swan samples were conducted by Michigan
State University's Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health--part
of USDA's National Animal Health Laboratory Network. These tests indicated
the presence of an H5 avian influenza virus. Confirmatory testing at NVSL
confirmed the H5 and the N1. This testing also suggests, but has not yet
confirmed, that this is low pathogenicity avian influenza.

Low pathogenicity avian influenza (LPAI) commonly occurs in wild birds,
where it typically causes only minor symptoms or no noticeable symptoms.
These strains of the virus are not a human health concern. This includes
LPAI H5N1, commonly referred to as the North American H5N1. This strain of
low pathogenicity avian influenza is very different from the more severe
HPAI H5N1 circulating overseas, which is commonly referred to as the Asian
H5N1.

Evidence of LPAI H5N1 has been found on two occasions in wild birds in the
United States. In 1975 and 1986, it was detected in wild ducks. These
detections occurred as part of routine sampling. LPAI H5N1 has also been
detected in Canada, most recently in 2005.

For more information, visit www.usda.gov/birdflu or www.avianflu.gov.


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

extremehunter said:


> are you in danger just if you come in contact with muscle or tissue, or does blood carry it as well? you are infected only if you touch meat with or without gloves and the hands or gloves that came in contact with it enter your mouth, correct? what about dogs handling birds that have been shot?


Just go out and hunt. What I hear on the news the real danger is when people can start passing it to each other :jammin: . It was funny to hear a big panic after it was reported oil boys where making their record profits. :soapbox:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Contact: Gail Moede Rogal - 608-270-2438

The public can now view a Web site showing current information about wild
bird sampling for early detection of highly pathogenic avian influenza
(HPAI) in the United States: http://wildlifedisease.nbii.gov/ai/ .
Scientists are now using the newly developed database and Web application
called HEDDS (HPAI Early Detection Data System) to share information on
sample collection sites, bird species sampled, and test results.

The database is available to agencies, organizations, and policymakers
involved in avian influenza monitoring and response. Scientists will use
the data to assess risk and refine monitoring strategies should HPAI be
detected in the United States. Public access is more limited, but shows the
states where samples have been collected and includes numbers of samples
collected from each state.

HEDDS is a product of the federal government's NBII Wildlife Disease
Information Node (WDIN) housed at the USGS National Wildlife Health Center.
With financial support from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, U.S.
Geological Survey, and U.S. Department of Agriculture's Animal and Plant
Health Inspection Service, and participation by State wildlife agencies,
universities and nongovernmental organizations, the HEDDS Web site provides
a current picture of where sampling has taken place and the results of
testing. "HEDDS provides a critical comprehensive view of national sampling
efforts at a time when the demand for this type of information is
increasing, along with the growing interest in HPAI surveillance efforts in
wild birds," said WDIN Project Leader Joshua Dein.

Between April 1 and August 18, 2006, 9,590 samples from wild birds tested
for avian influenza have been entered into HEDDS. Scientists have tested
over 10,000 wild birds so far. No HPAI H5N1 has been detected to date. The
Eurasian strain of H5N1 avian influenza virus has caused 141 human deaths
elsewhere in the world, as well as the death of millions of domestic and
wild birds. Low-pathogenicity strains of avian influenza are commonly found
in waterfowl and shorebirds; such strains do not cause significant disease
in wild birds or in people.

Many federal, tribal, and state agencies are involved in the U.S.
Government's national surveillance plan for the potential introduction of
HPAI into the United States from wild birds. Within the federal government,
the Department of the Interior (DOI) has the main responsibility for wild
migratory birds and thus, the primary responsibility for HPAI in wild birds
should these birds be found to be carriers of this disease.

Since the release of the wild bird surveillance plan in March 2006, DOI and
the U.S. Department of Agriculture have worked collaboratively with the
four North American Migratory Bird Flyway Councils (Pacific, Central,
Mississippi, and Atlantic) and many states to develop local and regional
wild bird surveillance plans. As part of the surveillance and early
detection effort, HEDDS will show sample numbers in each state where
testing occurs. Most current testing is in Alaska where many of the wild
bird species targeted for surveillance nest.

Sampling has begun in many of the lower 48 states and will continue as
birds begin migrating south from their northern nesting grounds. Data from
three of the wild bird surveillance plan's five strategies for early
detection of HPAI are now viewable on HEDDS: sample numbers from (1) live
wild birds tested, (2) subsistence hunter-killed birds, and (3)
investigations of sick and dead wild birds. The other two strategies are:
(4) surveillance of domestic birds as sentinel species; and (5)
environmental sampling of water and wild bird droppings.

The National Biological Information Infrastructure (NBII)
<http://www.nbii.gov> is a broad, collaborative program to provide
increased access to data and information on the nation's biological
resources. The NBII links diverse, high-quality biological databases,
information products, and analytical tools maintained by NBII partners and
other contributors in government agencies, academic institutions,
non-government organizations, and private industry. A fact sheet with more
detailed information about HEDDS is available at
http://wildlifedisease.nbii.gov/ai/HEDDS_FactSheet.pdf

The USGS serves the Nation by providing reliable scientific information to
describe and understand the Earth; minimize loss of life and property from
natural disasters; manage water, biological, energy, and mineral resources;
and enhance and protect our quality of life.

**** www.usgs.gov ****


----------

